# POLL: What DPO did you get your first BFP?



## Inspired007

Okay mamas, normally I am in the TTC forum but today I need something from you guys. How long did it take for you to get your first BFP? DH and I are actively TTC #1 and this is only our second cycle. Right now I am 8DPO (I think







) and so I have been trying to find out the earliest that I could see two lines. Thanks for your help in advance!!


----------



## sparklemama

With my DD I had a BFN at 11DPO and faint BFP on 12DPO. And I used the First Response early detection one, whatever it's called...

Good luck!


----------



## meggles

11dpo in the afternoon with Answer Early brand. It wasn't dark, but probably would've showed up at 10dpo had I tested then.


----------



## chrissy

this pregnancy it was 10dpo.

good luck!


----------



## OnTheFence

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inspired007* 
Okay mamas, normally I am in the TTC forum but today I need something from you guys. How long did it take for you to get your first BFP? DH and I are actively TTC #1 and this is only our second cycle. Right now I am 8DPO (I think







) and so I have been trying to find out the earliest that I could see two lines. Thanks for your help in advance!!

No. 1 19dpo
No. 3 11d[o
no. 4 I was 7 weeks pregnant
no. 5 I was 9 weeks pregnant

I have had multiple miscarriages, testing varied from 10dpo to 20 dpo.


----------



## Inspired007

Ooooh this is great! Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## grneyes328

10 dpo I got a bfn, and then 11 dpo I had a faint positive.


----------



## Ahappymel

I was negative at dpo 8 and dpo 10 and positive at dpo 13...I didn't test in between so I don't know if I would have gotten the positive sooner.
Love to you....the waiting is very very hard, isn't it?


----------



## heathenmom

With dd, I didn't test until 13dpo - bfp.
This go-round, I got a bfp at 8dpo! I of course didn't believe it.







:

ETA: This was my 1000th post!!!


----------



## grapejuicemama

I got the faintest of faint lines 10DPO and then a line, still faint, but there at 12 DPO.

Good luck!


----------



## PixelDust

Cramping at 8 DPO and a BFN.

9 DPO BFN.

10 DPO BFP, but so faint that we were afraid it wasn't real.

11 DPO - 17 DPO many BFPs. We just kept doing them over and over!


----------



## MommyTeesa

10 DPO BFN
12 DPO BFP (faint, but there!)


----------



## Amylcd

This pregnancy - 12 DPO
My second - 7 DPO (with equate!)

I didn't find out I was pregnant with my first until I was 9 weeks pregnant


----------



## Velvet005

1st pregnancy - 9 DPO

This one wasn't positive until about 13 DPO.


----------



## tripmom+

I had BFNs on 10DPO, 12DPO, 13DPO. I didn't get my BFP until 14DPO.


----------



## saraisabee

11 DPO BFN
12 DPO BFP

Using the Dollar Tree tests. Once I got the first BFP on a Dollar Tree test, I ran out and bought one of those Clear Blue Digital ones so I could actually see the word "pregnant" on the screen to be sure!


----------



## CableGirl

we'd been trying for over a year and a half so I didn't even bother testing until AF was late at 15DPO


----------



## AugustLia23

13dpo w/#1
10DPO w/#2


----------



## nocalmama

I didn't bother to do hpt until DPO17. I know I am not very sensitive toward hpts so I'm not gonna waste money buying them.


----------



## Inspired007

I've been testing like a madwoman! My DH said yest that it kinda depresses him for me to keep getting BFN's and he's right but all I could say was "but I gotta KNOW".

My saga is as such:
CD11- BD
CD13- BD (POS OPK)
CD15-BD (NEG OPK)
I don't chart or anything so I am making a rather broad assumption that maybe I O'd on CD14 or something. So with that said...
6DPO-BFN (yes, I know, waaaay too early)
8DPO (last night, couldn't help it)-BFN
9DPO (early this morning just in case the last one was defective







)-BFN

So I am still holding out hope based on all of your stories.

Keep the DPO's coming! I need all the inspiration I can get!


----------



## kerikadi

I didn't








I am 21+ weeks and have yet to take a pregnancy test







I just let my temps do the talking and after I had 16 or so high ones I knew I was pregnant.

Keri


----------



## Inspired007

Wow! I wish I had your endurance!! My arm is almost permenently bent from collecting pee







! Did you ever get a blood test to confirm?


----------



## kerikadi

At 13 or so weeks I had blood drawn for the prenatal screen because I had fainted and we wanted to check my numbers.

No, this is baby #5 for me.

Honestly, I was hanging out on the TTC board - a very active member. The first month I started testing too soon and was disappointed by three negative tests







The second month I waited and AF showed on time. After reading all of the wonderful ladies over there that seemed to be held captive by a pee stick I just took a stand







I wasn't going to let a pee stick determine the kind of day I had damnit
















Honestly, the first week was tough but also empowering. I really wanted to listen to my body and not rely on anything manmade.

Keri


----------



## Inspired007

Wow #2!!

I am going to take a stand too!!

Somehow that was not believable


----------



## LizaBear

Around 10-ish dpo


----------



## ATruck

I waited till AF was late, so about 15 DPO.


----------



## jee'smom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OnTheFence* 
No. 1 19dpo
No. 3 11d[o
no. 4 I was 7 weeks pregnant
no. 5 I was 9 weeks pregnant

I have had multiple miscarriages, testing varied from 10dpo to 20 dpo.

Your BFP didn't show up until you were 7 wks. and 9 wks. pg?!!! You tested the whole time and it never showed up until then? or are you saying that you never tested until then?


----------



## jessjillbolyer

With my last baby that I lost I got BFN at 10dpo, and a faint BFP at 11dpo with a $ Tree, FRER, and a internet cheapy. Then at 12 dpo used a digital and got pregnant!


----------



## Shell_Ell

9 dpo both times.

I'm not sure what DPO I was with my m/c because I wasn't charting back then.


----------



## Cygnet09

Very, very faint, pull-out-your-imaginoscope-faint positive at 9dpo.

Darker positive at 10dpo.

Used Dollar Tree tests - I've had very good luck with this brand for some reason.


----------



## columbusmomma

Ds was BFN at 14dpo, 15dpo, stopped poas and then BFP at 19dpo, 2nd pregnancy was bfp at 12dpo. I'm glad you asked Inspired007 b/c I'm in the 2ww and don't know why, but poas today at 8dpo!! BFN, what was I thinking







: So I'm still crossing my fingers for a BFP but am going to wait and not poas until next weekend!


----------



## hannahnc

With our first pregnancy, I tested positive at 12 DPO. 2nd pregnancy, tested positive at 14dpo. This pregnancy, didn't test till about 21 dpo. All were with the EPT tests.


----------



## zjande

First 2 pgs were surprises.







But with my last one I got bfn until 12dpo, then I got a supersupersuper faint bfp on a frer.









Good luck!!


----------



## 1babysmom

#1 (m/c)- 18 DPO (I had tested every other day from 9 DPO until then)
#2 (m/c)- 8 DPO (afternoon urine, first HPT of that cycle)
#3- 9 DPO (afternoon urine, first HPT)

I would've relied a lot more on my chart like a PP did except I have an 18 day LP so it's just not fair for me to do it that way.







(taking from that- high temps for 18 days, I'd be pregnant every cycle)


----------



## Adamsmama

With DS1 I was 10 dpo dark BFP with FRER (maybe my dates were off...I was charting)
DS2 I got a dark BFP at 12 dpo with a Dollar Tree test and a medium one the next morning with EPT
This baby I tested at what I thought was 11 dpo with FRER and got an immediate medium BFP and I comfirmed at 14 dpo with another one and got an even darker line.


----------



## bobandjess99

dark positive at 8 dpo.


----------



## Krystal323

hmm. 1st babe, i had no clue i was pg til like 4months!










2nd, i didn't get a BFP til the day after AF was due..

this one, i just KNEW intuitively, like, since conception, which was pretty surreal for me.. i tested at 7DPO and got nothing, NOthing....then tested at, um, 9DPO and got faint but undeniable lines.


----------



## Holiztic

I was charting and my period was absolutely due at 13 dpo, I am quite sure I would have gotten a BFP then, but I waited until 15 dpo just for good measure (and I knew it was going to be + at that point)


----------



## marnie

i don't know the DPO etc. lingo you're using, but i know by cycle days, as in day 1 of my cycle is the first day of menstruation. i generally have 27 day cycles.

so on day 13 i felt pregnant and tested, and got a negative test. i felt more and more pregnant and on day 16 i got a super faint line (so faint my husband couldn't see it) on a first response test. same on day 17 and day 18 (but he still couldn't see it) so i bought a clearblue easy digital and it read "pregnant" and when i removed the stick the line was very dark.

i know that's insanely early. but i felt INSANELY pregnant.


----------



## amyleigh33

OK I have NO idea exactly what all of ya'lls acronyms mean; but I think I understand the question anyway, and can give a half-decent answer. I had 2 very dark lines on a First Response HPT 14 days after ovulation.


----------



## Inspired007

Keep them coming ladies!! I still need your help!!

I am currently on what I think is 13DPO. I don't chart so I am not 100% (or even 50%) sure when I truly ovulated. I keep getting BFN's so I am hoping that I am off by a few days and that my BFP is right around the corner. I have been having some intermittant spotting the last few days as well and it is worrying me that it might be AF. I am due by tomorrow but haven't gotten a pos yet. I am really worried that I am out of the 2ww. I don't usually go over 28 days and today is CD27. I am going completely out of my mind with worry!


----------



## Shelsi

I got the world's faintest BFP at 9 dpo. However it showed up after the time limit (by hours) and it was so faint no one could see it but me. I had some other symptoms though so I was pretty sure I was pregnant plus I had used those same tests before and they never had evap lines even days afterwards. At 10 dpo it was another faint line but one that my dh could actually see







Then at 12 dpo I went and got a blood test done which came back positive. For 11 and 12 dpo I had to switch to internet cheapies and they totally SUCK. Obviously the other tests I had were more sensitive because I could barely see the line at all on the cheap ones.

I also used some of my internet cheap OPKs and they actually showed a positive at 11 dpo (did you know an OPK can be used as an HPT? www.peeonastick.com )


----------



## Inspired007

Yes Shelsi; I knew but are they as sensitive than HPTs or are they less? If they are more then that's great, maybe I'll try it but I've got sooo many $tree HPT's (and Answer) that I might as well not even try the OPK right?


----------



## kettunainen

12DPO with this one, but that was how long I waited, so it may have shown earlier.


----------



## columbusmomma

For this one I got BFN at 8dpo, waited and super-faint line BFP at 11dpo and then tested today and got a darker faint line, so this is 13dpo and AF would've been due today, maybe tomorrow! WIth first babe no BFP until 19DPO! Hang in there Inspired007 and let us know. Lots of







: and a +


----------



## steph66

faint bfp at 10dpo! i couldnt believe it so i took 4 hpt and then went to the doctors for a blood test! good luck! i hope this is your month!


----------



## ChelseaG

I got a very faint BFP at 10 dpo on an internet cheapie - it showed up after the time limit - so I tested 3 more times with the internet cheapies and all 3 had faint lines within the time limit (light lines, but definite purple lines)- I tested again with another brand of internet cheapie on 11dpo - got 2 more bfp - and used a FRES on 12 dpo which was undeniable







!

I tested on 7dpo and 8dpo too - and both were bfn...


----------



## RoadBuddy

16 DPO.
BFN at 11, 12, 13, 14 DPO.







I was a little test-crazy. I was just SO SURE and the tests weren't agreeing with me. I was starting to get really mad when I finally got my BFP.


----------



## Tendaironi

9 DPO

My line was pretty dark but not completely dark 9 dpo, but I was trying to test and see when the trigger shot I used to help me ovulate (I used fertility drugs) was out of my system so that I when I got a positive it would be a true positive. But dpo 10 it was really dark and I took a test everyday until dpo16 when I went in for a blood test, of course they were all positive and I had an HCG of 8,800 at DPO 16 when I finally got the results of my blood test the afternoon DPO 16. I was told not to test until DPO 17 and then call in for blood test, but who can wait!!?


----------



## illinoismommy

I got a positive on 10 dpo with a first response brand


----------



## MammaKoz

I got my BFP today at 12 DPO. It was with an IC. I seriously had blown through about *cough* 80 or so tests in the last week *cough* (only because I thought I might have O'd earlier than FF thought).

The IC's I used were from saveontests.com and I have to say I am really impressed with them! In hindsight though I would say I started getting very faint BFP in yesterday morning ( 11 DPO ) but I just chalked them up to evaps. Finally last night ( again 11 DPO) there was an evapish slightly coloured looking line that made me giddy.







And then this morning and all day today the lines have just been getting darker and darker!









FWIW too, when I used FMU this morning, my IC was very positive, no doubt about it. But I also dipped a FRER in the same FMU and not a line at all - nothing. This afternoon when I tested again, the IC was darker and showing up almost immediately, and I also used a Target brand type test (with the purple cap from Shoppers Drug Mart here in Canada) and that also showed positive immediately, faint, but definitely visable and positive with a thick blue + line showing. The FRER which is *supposed* to be so sensitive took almost 30 minutes if not a little longer to give me a barely distinctable faint pink line.







:

I always loved FRER, but I am really not at all impressed with them right now. I would have been crushed to see those 2 BFN on the FRER if I hadn't had in my cupboard a slew of dark BFP's from my other tests!









HTH!


----------



## Inspired007

anybody else??

I am again in the 2ww. Dh and I have been ttc actively since October. I am 28 and DH is 30. Today is 6DPO and I am hoping to test this friday at 10DPO. I am trying to keep the faith and hang on to hope but after 5 cycles the hope is barely hanging on.....

So come on ladies, inspire me!


----------



## GenomicsGirl

ds#1: 10 weeks








ds#2: 14 days
this pregnancy: 7 days (I thought it was more like 16, but the u/s said I wasn't as far along as I thought I was).


----------



## becoming

The earliest I have tested positive was 15 DPO with #1, but my best friend tested positive at 9DPO with a Family Dollar test!


----------



## MommytoTwo

8 dpo for my 2nd and 3rd pregnancies. (I was a week late with my first - I had no clue LOL)


----------



## Contented73

Just wanted to encourage you about the length of time you've been TTC -- it took me 17 cycles (and yes, we hit O each time) before we conceived DS1. If I recall correctly, I got a BFP at 10 or 11 days - faint, but definitely there.

Then, with DS2, I got pregnant the very first time we tried. DS1 was only 10 months old, and I thought it would take at least a few months...







That time, I didn't test until I had 17 high temps -- my lp is usually only 12-14 days, so I knew 100% already that I was pregnant, but just wanted to test for the fun of seeing the line!

Now..........................here I am again 'cause DH and I dtd during my fertile time. Not that I'm charting or even ttc (well, in theory!), it's just that I know I had fertile mucus. Too bad DS2 is only 5 months old.







I am thinking of taking a test tomorrow, which would put me about 9dpo. I'll let you know how it turns out!!!


----------



## clavicula

i was a good girl.







i tested on 14 dpo and got the pos.


----------



## Brisen

9 dpo, faint pos, 2 pgs in a row. I'm using tests from www.early-pregnancy-tests.com, they are supposed to be very sensitive.


----------



## cbea

10 dpo - BFN
11 dpo am - BFN
11 dpo pm - BFP!


----------



## Inspired007

This is all so very encouraging. I am at 6DPO today and I am hoping that I can hold out on testing for Friday which would be 10DPO for me. This is the first cycle that I have ever charted so I am ecstatic to know that I am surely ovulating. The strange thing for me is that my LP phase is about 19 days long! I have an extremely regular cycle of 27-28 days every month and this month I O'd on CD9 so that means my LP is really long. I guess that's good b/c that means technically I should be safe to test about 5 days before my AF is due. But it's a 2ww nonetheless. Sigh. I wish I could be like Hiro from the show Heroes and teleport myself to CD28 so I can just know already!

Sheesh.


----------



## dantesmama

8, 9, 10, 11 dpo - BFN with First Response.

13 dpo - BFP with Answer. Woo-hoo!


----------



## PiePie

day 11


----------



## Inspired007

I got mine! I got mine!!!

BFP!!!

Tested this am with fmu and got a very faint imaginoscope line using $tree tests.

Ran out at lunch and bought the FRER and Answer Quick and Simple and they both turned positive fairly quickly!!

Nice beautiful pink lines!!

I am 13DPO so I figured it'd be a shame not to answer my own thread!!!

Yippeeeeeeeeee


----------



## go4it

Yay! Good for you! What a lovely triphasic chart, too!


----------



## JunieMoon

8dpo with a Dollar Tree test. It was very faint and I almost didn't believe it, but once the lines started getting darker on day 9, 10 and 11, I knew what I saw on the 8dpo one was correct!


----------

